# Petco or Petsmart?



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

between petco and petsmart..is one better than the other for plants?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Petsmart seems to only sell plants in packages these days. If you knw what you want and the packages are fresh they are fine. Petco doesn't sell plants in packages. The one near me just started selling plants again, again if you can get them before they start rotting they are not bad.


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

It really depends on the store. Those around me are hit and miss. It would be best to talk to the managers and find out when they are bringing in new plants, then go pick up that day. I have seen some good stuff at both and some bad as well.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Petsmart carries topfin tissue cultured plants.
If they are fresh and look good they are awesome.

Petco had a black Friday sale all plants 50% off.
I feel like I made out good.
5 potted plants, 4 anubias & a crypt for $18.
I only wish they had more anubias in stock I'd have purchased more.

I never expect the employees to really know anything about plants.

Petco near me actually has a plant aquarium, mostly swords though.

My wife has purchased several Topfin plants in tubes.
Believe it or not they have done quite well.

It is hit or miss with either.

Aquabid has some great deals if you buy on the web.
Other forum members have also had great offerings.


----------



## JButera (Oct 3, 2015)

ty Bruce, curt and MG


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

I just recently bought some crypt lutea ? (think it is)
and some hairgrass from petco... brand new stock in gel, as yes they are now selling tissue 
cultured plants, and it seems the box stores are now pretty much going that way.
as stated above.... if it has come in new and fresh, it isn't a bad deal if you want pest free plantlets..
but I always look at the quality of the little plants first.
as far a s what they have in their "plant tank" for sale, most of the time, unless it just came in, it is already starting to melt...
my LFS's do not seem to get in much assortments these days... the couple wholesalers that service my area LFS's either don't have them or cant get in good quality plants.. it is very frustrating.
I really wish they would petition places like Florida Aquatic Nurseries to work on getting in better selections to the region 
guess I am going off on a tangent here.....

anyhow, I have far better success with my local petcos, over petsmarts.

my take.
david


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I have also had good luck with those PetSmart tube plants like java fern, anubias even if the plant looked half dead. They grew right back into better plants. One of them labeled 'Argentine Sword' grew like a monster; I had to chuck it. The boxed ones can get a bit expensive but if you find a healthy one, you get a lot of starter plants out of it for the cost. 

The local Petco has a plant tank that always seems to have very healthy anacharis, bacopa, swords, wisteria. Once in a while nice crypt pots and anubias on lava rock.


----------

